# Couple basic Beef Jerky questions.......



## cmayna (Feb 18, 2014)

OK, not only do I want to do my first Brisket, but I also want to do some smoked Beef Jerky.  So much to do, so little time....

What is the most common cut of beef used?    I assume you slice it thinly along the grain?  As I do with my Salmon Jerky,  I marinate it  and then rinse before it goes into the smoker.   Do you rinse Beef before smoking?  By my research, it seems like you don't?  Hmmmmm

My idea would be to marinade for 2-3 hours then smoke for an hour or so and then into the dehydrator it would go for 6-7 hours or until my likings.

Comments please.

Craig


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Just my 2 cents, but I usually use eye of round and cut it 1/4" slices against the grain.  Use Hi-Mountain Jerky seasoning, it's a sprinkle on seasoning and cure. They have several flavors and none have disappointed yet.  Put in fridge for 24 hrs and take out, I do not rinse, I put half on the pellet smoker at 160-165* and half on dehydrator at same temp as pellet smoker.  Usually done in 4-5 hours.  Hope this helps. Justin


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2014)

Craig, morning......  It is recommended.....  If not using cure #1, you get the meat up to 160 deg F while it is wet with marinade, then you can lower the temp to dehydrate and dry.....    I recently posted a safety thing that shows, meat slowly elevated in temp can dehydrate pathogens to the point, temperature doesn't kill them...   Sooooo, kill them while they are wet....   That was the first I read about dehydrated pathogens living at high temps....   

Dave


----------



## cmayna (Feb 18, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Just my 2 cents, but I usually use eye of round and cut it 1/4" slices against the grain. Use Hi-Mountain Jerky seasoning, it's a sprinkle on seasoning and cure. They have several flavors and none have disappointed yet. Put in fridge for 24 hrs and take out, I do not rinse, I put half on the pellet smoker at 160-165* and half on dehydrator at same temp as pellet smoker. Usually done in 4-5 hours. Hope this helps. Justin


Hmmmmm  Why  would you put half of the meat in the smoker?   Only because you might not want all the batch with a smokey flavor?


----------



## cmayna (Feb 18, 2014)

Dave,

Thanks for the warning.  Gotta be careful.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

cmayna said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just my 2 cents, but I usually use eye of round and cut it 1/4" slices against the grain. Use Hi-Mountain Jerky seasoning, it's a sprinkle on seasoning and cure. They have several flavors and none have disappointed yet. Put in fridge for 24 hrs and take out, I do not rinse, I put half on the pellet smoker at 160-165* and half on dehydrator at same temp as pellet smoker. Usually done in 4-5 hours. Hope this helps. Justin
> ...



Yep, half in smoker and half in dehydrator kinda gives two different flavors !  And can get a big batch done all together....


----------



## jtrage (Feb 19, 2014)

Some of the best results I've had is with ground beef.  Marinate with hi mountain or whatever overnight and use a jerky gun.  Only used dehydrator.  Never smoked ground.


----------



## elginplowboy (Feb 19, 2014)

1. Any loin, top/eye/bottom round
2. 3/16 thick across grain 1 inch wide 6 inches long.
3. Use cure #1, wet brine at least 24 hr, no rinse but use collender in sink before putting in dehydrator less to clean up. 
Follow this recipe and who ever u give some to will be a friend for life. 
Jerky 5lbs 
2 Tbl uniodized salt/ canning salt
1 Tbl onion powder
1 Tbl garlic powder
3 Tbl liquid smoke( if using dehydrator)
1 tsp cure #1(dissolve in the water below)
****critical component measure precisely for exact weight of meat
1 tsp cayenne
2 tsp coarse ground black pepper
1 cup soy sauce
1 cup Worcestershire sauce
1-3 cups of water as necessary to cover meat
Marinate 24 hr
Good luck.
U will need to smoke longer than 1 hr.
more like this
Start at 130 no smoke for 1 hr
Bump to 140 roll smoke 1 hr
Bump to 150 roll smoke 2-3 hrs
Bump to 155 leave there or move to dehydrator for last 3-4 hrs. 
Done based on the bend test. Take a piece and bend in half. If bends keep going if bends and cracks fibers (done) pull and let air cool. If bends and breaks too done and will be brittle.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 20, 2014)

Cut cross grain?   I'd think it would be with the grain...no?


----------



## elginplowboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, cross grain. Here is My views why cross grain is better. 
1. Cross grain cut absorbs spices better
2. Easier to rip off and chew
If your young,got good teeth, strong jaw muscles and like chewing leather like bubble gum then go with the grain. Lol
You might open a can of worms if you start a separate thread asking which way is better and I guarantee you get a ton of posts for both ways.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 20, 2014)

Very interesting,  because when I make Salmon Jerky, it's always with the grain, otherwise the meat falls apart too easily.   Never stop learning around here......


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yep, half in smoker and half in dehydrator kinda gives two different flavors ! And can get a big batch done all together....


WHB you need a bigger smoker LOL But I am with you on the way you season yours thats how I do mine. 

I also do not use a brine, you are trying to dry our the jerky so I try not to let it sit in anything but its own juices and Dry seasonings with cure mixed in correctly 

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 20, 2014)

I just made some jerky with moose meat and this recipe. I did use cure#1 and only used the dehydrator and it was awesome.

     1     pound         Round steak -- cut in strips1/8 ” thick

     1/4  cup             Soy sauce

     1     Tbs             Worcestershire sauce

     1/2  teaspoon    Onion powder

     1/2  teaspoon    Garlic powder

     1/2  teaspoon    Black pepper

     1/2  teaspoon    Hickory salt

     Scant 1/4 tsp     cure#1


----------



## sb59 (Feb 21, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I just made some jerky with moose meat and this recipe. I did use cure#1 and only used the dehydrator and it was awesome.
> 
> 1     pound         Round steak -- cut in strips1/8 ” thick
> 
> ...


Hello! Woodcutter,

Can I ask how long you marinaded ?


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 21, 2014)

I made a 10 lb batch and marinated overnight. The marinade was pretty much soaked into the meat in the morning. Good stuff!


----------

